
Ask HN: What tools do you use to run your Tumblr? - simonhamp
I run a fairly popular Tumblr blog, but Tumblr isn&#x27;t really built for running a long-term, revenue-generating site off of - it&#x27;s really lacking some basic tools which could make things much easier, like post templates, better and deeper stats, and a more configurable post queue. I haven&#x27;t been able to find any tools out there that do anything meaningful so wondered if anyone on HN can suggest anything?
======
karim
I'm just curious --- why stay on Tumblr when you could be using Wordpress,
which has tons of plugins and a lot of big users?

~~~
simonhamp
Because Tumblr is blindingly fast and totally free

~~~
BorisMelnik
that and it is unique in the fact that Tumblr is not only a blogging platform,
but has a built in social network. I don't use Tumblr but if you are in the
right niche (XXX for one) you can score tons of traffic for your product much
faster than you could using other methods.

I wish Yahoo paid more attention to Tumblr, I feel like its really fallen
behind and another product that could have really taken off if it had some
attention.

